# #1000!



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

For my 1,000th post I wanted something spectacular to share, specifically a very large hybrid striped bass. With the waning temps & rising, cold water... I give.



I spent yesterday with a friend hitting tributaries to the Ohio river starting @ 6 am. Air temperature was 34 degrees, surface temps were all close to 54 degrees. 

All of the tributaries were holding massive amounts of bait, we only found one holding game fish. 

Caught 15 white bass & 2 hybrids. All fish were hitting hard & fighting especially hard for the cooler air. All looked especially healthy and fat... 
The largest fish of the day was an extremely plump 3 lb hybrid. 

My friend caught all of the fish except for one, which I must have got lucky & snagged in the mouth. All fish were caught 5-8' deep on white or chartreuse flies. 


Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Congrats on your catch!
I'm finding it can be a hit or miss proposition this time of year, and I've been missing quite often recently.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats on a fine fish and post number 1000


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice fish! Definitely a good way to hit #1000. And THANK YOU by the way for all of your posts. I've been a member on this site since September and have learned a lot from you and have enjoyed reading the stories you incorporate into your reports. Keep it up! I know I and many others look forward to many more of your posts.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Good job Seth! You are about as dedicated as it gets. I was wondering where you've been lately. Excellent #1000!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words.


I've really been hammering the river with nothing to show for it. My tactics kind of limit what I catch, so if there's no hybrids in the area I'm fishing, I ain't catchin' nothin'. 

I plan on continuing to fish throughout the winter & really only plan to target the _morones_, so we'll see how it goes. Friends are down at Cumberland now warming it up for me next week. My goal will be, of course...to catch a giant striped bass on the fly. 

Cold water has the surface bite turning on as the lake turns over and I'm not really sure how I'm gonna handle a charging 20 lbr on the 9 weight!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Nice fish Seth! I was hoping you'd hit a tank at the end of the season, but that's a nice fish in any case. Good luck at Cumberland, and we'll hit 'em hard in the spring!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Fallen513,
Lowell Turner (FlakBait) from CJ says Hi, he said you had good success of the S. Breaker Wall in the Marina and hasn't seen you post about CJ since. He speaks very highly of you


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice post and congrats on post #1000


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice I was waiting for this one man.


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

Awesome, I think we've all been waiting to see what you'd catch. Glad to see that its possible to catch them this late in the season. I've pretty much given up on the fish and move into hunting mode. Deer season starts Monday, it's going to be like 50 degrees...


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey, congratulations on your 1000th and heres to your next 1000you cant tell but Im tipping back a Samuel Adamsand its a nice fish too. I enjoy your posts and your photos, keep it up. Only catching one fish still beats a poke in the eye. Its been about two weeks since I caught anything worth mentioning but I still plan on fishing through the winter also.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the post. Keep them coming!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

8 fish tonight, mainly hybrids. Nothing big with the largest around 1.5 lbs.


----------



## rmainger (Aug 11, 2005)

nice catch i like them big ones you caught earlier in the year better though lol.wow is that 1000 post in less than a year that is awesome i wish i could post more but to much always goin on in my life.i must say i always look for your post cause you put so much into it good info for fellow fisherman.some day you might have your own tv show or fishin book i know i would tune in.keep up[ the good fishin] hope to run into you on the water sometime. happy holidays


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks rmainger, I appreciate that.

Just got back from Cumberland. 

Broken trolling motors, impassable trash, nonexistent bait, 2 dead batteries, temps in the twenties, rain, sleet, snow... Yeah.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Thanks rmainger, I appreciate that.
> 
> Just got back from Cumberland.
> 
> Broken trolling motors, impassable trash, nonexistent bait, 2 dead batteries, temps in the twenties, rain, sleet, snow... Yeah.


Looks like it was worth it! They busting on the surface down there, or did you have to search em out?


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

A little chchchchilly, huh?  
R


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

They're schooled up in creek arms, feeding pretty deep.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Worth every second of it wasn't Seth?  LOL!
Good trip, even with all the drama. 
LMJ


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Those knucklechucklehead Team Smack boys were down there too. We missed you by that much. We'er not used to having company out there at night. 

Yes there was some surface action but not much. I caught one striper on a Flitterbait in the jumps. They didn't stay up long though.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mean Morone said:


> Those knucklechucklehead Team Smack boys were down there too. We missed you by that much. We'er not used to having company out there at night.
> 
> Yes there was some surface action but not much. I caught one striper on a Flitterbait in the jumps. They didn't stay up long though.



One of my main reasons for headin' South was to meet up with you maniacs!


Gotta drive 4 hours to see somebody who lives 20 minutes away. LOL. Missed ya by a couple hundred feet it sounds like.


Bill doesn't know it, but I have a Flitterbait of his he tied on one of my rigs.




TO THE WWD! MuahAHaHAHaha!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Fallen513...Nice pictures of your trip to the Cumberland..Great job ..I love the pic. of the Water Fall in the middle..Looks like it should be a post card...Oh ya the pic's of the fish are great...JIM....CL....:B....


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Aug 13, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> One of my main reasons for headin' South was to meet up with you maniacs!
> 
> 
> Gotta drive 4 hours to see somebody who lives 20 minutes away. LOL. Missed ya by a couple hundred feet it sounds like.
> ...



Dirty Dog! I guess I'll let you have one since I've got 8 others.........


----------

